# Recommend Me - SSD



## Smikes77 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have an Asus x99 motherboard and have used 4 slots for SSDs already which are Crucial MX550 1TB each.

Can you recommend another SSD? I'd like 2TB ideally.

Cheers


----------



## easyrider (Dec 18, 2021)

Crucial MX500 4TB​


----------



## Smikes77 (Dec 18, 2021)

I should stay with crucial then?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 18, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> I should stay with crucial then?


Yeah I have 3x 2TB MX500 and they are solid SSDs at a great price.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Dec 18, 2021)

In terms of reliability, I have two SATA Samsung 840Pro that are almost 9 years old (bought for a project in June 2013); one Samsung 850Pro almost 6 years old, two NVME Patriot Viper VPN100 - 4 years old, various other SSD drives that are less than three years old (Intel, WD, Crucial, Kingston). The only failure was a Kingston SUV500 that died after 4 months.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 18, 2021)

Samsung SSD are very reliable and have one of the best reading/writing speeds.


----------

